# Who sells and has Giant Centipedes in stock?



## jwrighta (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello all. I am an experience invertebrate keeper.   I have numerous tarantulas and scorpions and am now incredibly fascinated by and eager to get a giant centipede. I live in Atlanta and have been scouring all the exotic animal, invertebrate and reptile sales sites nationwide and can't seem to find anyone who sells giant Centipedes (and actually has them in stock). Does anyone know a good and reliable supplier?  I would prefer either a Peruvian Giant (Scolopendra gigantic) or Scolopendra subspinipes- or some other large species that gets to an adult size of 8" plus.  I welcome any suggestions. Thanks so much in advance for your assistance and advice!


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 30, 2012)

MrCrackerpants said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=572186


Dead link, it seems.


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Jun 30, 2012)

Linky no worky

vBulletin Message
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
:wall:

I have been thinking about getting a S. galapagoensis but am still in the research stage. 
Seems like the S. Heros are a good starter and much cheaper and easier to find. They get pretty big and very nice coloration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stingray (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the most abundant giant pede to obtain is the yellow leg vietnamese subspinipes. You can find them almost anywhere to buy and they get 8 plus inches. The galapagoensis that came in from last years shipment sporatically pops up for sale every now and then. I have also heard rumor that more galapagoenesis are coming in august sometime. But then again this is not 100% confirmed. As for the gigantea well get in line with the rest of us that are waiting for there big debute...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2012)

A few of us have plings that don't sell lol...ask around, sometimes we haven't refreshed the ad for awhile because of that.  Some of the importers, like Glades, keep them in stock.  KTBG, BICS, etc. usually have something hanging around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwrighta (Jun 30, 2012)

The link definitely doesn't work MrKrackerpants. Thanks anyway.  Was it for a supplier that I could potentially do a search for myself?  Let me know.  Thanks for the suggestion, Stingray!  S. subspinipes is gorgeous and would be awesome but I can't find a single supplier or vendor that currently has them in stock either.  Do you or does anyone know anyone or any websites that might?  I've been searching for over a month now- and I'm want to push the button on this ASAP!  Also, Repticon is coming to town next weekend (SOOOO EXCITED!!!).  I am going to probably pick up an Antilles Pink Toe tarantula and whatever large centipede species I can get my hands on.   But oddly enough, I've also scoured virtually every exotic vendor that is supposed to be there and none of them have large centipedes in stock on their websites either.  Someone please throw me a bone!  I want a giant centipede SOOOOO BAD!!!

---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 05:50 PM ----------

Thanks, Zonbonzovi!  I am not sure what plings means?  And I am not clear if Glade, KTBG and BICS are sellers.  Can you elaborate a little?  If they are vendors, I have never used or my tarantulas or scorpions- or even heard of them, for that matter.  Thanks in advance for help.

---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 05:58 PM ----------

I just found a listing on tarantula spiders.com for a large S. subspinipes for $65.  Has anyone purchased from them before?  Reliable?  Also, is there a classifieds section on this site?  Maybe I could find ads that are specifically about centipedes available for purchase?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...W-arrivals!&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...on-quot-!!!&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...s-Gecko....&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2012)

plings = pedelings or baby/juvenile centipedes.  PM me if you're interested in Scolopendra alternans from Haiti.

Glades Herps, Ken the Bug Guy & and bugsincyberspace often have centipedes in stock, among others.  

I know everybody wants the big beasties from S. America but if you've never kept a wild caught 'pede before I highly suggest keeping something easier on the pocketbook before spending the cash.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwrighta (Jun 30, 2012)

MrCrackerpants said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...W-arrivals!&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...on-quot-!!!&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...s-Gecko....&highlight=Scolopendra+subspinipes


Thanks tons for the links.  Been trying to order S. Subspinipes of of Tarantulaspiders.com but their ordering process is very unclear.  I couldn't find a place to order directly.  Hoping they will call me now that they have my number to do the actual transaction.  I'll also contact the guys selling his own.  I really appreciate it!

---------- Post added 06-30-2012 at 06:48 PM ----------

Thanks.  I had already checked the bug guy and just now checked the other 2 places that you kindly suggested.  Unfortunately, they only have the little guys in stock (max adult size: 4" or so).  I am sold on one of the bigger beauties as ordered from most to least desperately wanted:
1) S. gigantea
2) S. hardwickei
3) S. subspinipes

Although the first two are really BY FAR more of what I am looking for.


----------



## satchellwk (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I got my first one from a local pet store. Their wholesale supplier is sunpet, and, lucky you, they are located in Atlanta. A quick check of their site shows that they do, indeed, have S. subspinipes in stock. Their site says that they originated from a breeder, but I highly doubt that. If anything, a "breeder" imported WC ones and then sold them to sunpet. But anyway, jut go by your local pet store, ask to make a special order for a giant centipede, and they will add one to their list for their next shipment from sunpet, as long as you don't mind getting a WC one (I would recommend CB, but you can't really find large adult CB for sale).  Good luck with your new centipede when you get one. 

Here's their site, the bolded stuff is what they have in stock: http://www.sunpet.com/index.cfm?fus...D=1109&Bug-Wholesale-Distributor-Catalog.html  As you can see, "Vietnamese Giant Centipede, Lg" is in stock, and I would be shocked if every pet store in Atlanta didn't get their stuff from Sunpet; they supply everyone in Alabama that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that sunpet have been subject to some controversy because of their care techniques. This centipede will, more than likely, be wild caught, and thus may not be the best choice for a beginner. If you still opt to get it, just remember to do as much research as you can on the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancej (Jun 30, 2012)

tarantulaspiders.com has some larger species in stock.  I don't know if you've considered alternans, but they get pretty large and are easy to keep (and cheaper).  He has those in stock also.  I have dealt with him several times and always been very satisfied.  I've found that email is the best way to communicate with him.  Here is a link to his latest ad:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...rge-Amazon-forest-pinktoes!-Plus-NEW-arrivals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwrighta (Jul 1, 2012)

Ivymike1973 said:


> Linky no worky
> 
> vBulletin Message
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
> ...


Have you seen a Galapagos Giant Centipede for sale anywhere?  If so, please share.  How much do they run price-wise?

---------- Post added 07-01-2012 at 03:12 AM ----------

I have searched and searched every imaginable website and forum for the biggest and best giant centipede I could get for the bucks. Unfortunately, only 2 of the true giants (adult length 8"+), S. sp. (Vietnam Giant) and S s. dehaani (SE Asian Forest Giant).  I am definitely getting one of them.  However, it's a really tough call because both are 6" adults and very reasonably priced.  So how does one choose?!  I'd love some advice.  Of the two, is one known to grow larger than the other?  Is one hardier?  Is one typically more richly toned?  Which of the two would you in this scenario?  Any insights or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks tons in advance for your help!

John


----------



## stingray (Jul 1, 2012)

jwrighta said:


> Have you seen a Galapagos Giant Centipede for sale anywhere?  If so, please share.  How much do they run price-wise?John


I have seen them for sale on this site. John all you can do is keep watching the for sale sections on this site and a few other sites and hope you can snag it for some one else does. I have seen them run any where from $260 - $360 a piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 2, 2012)

The truly giant centipedes (galapogoensis, gigantea) are incredibly rare in the US and cost a lot of money. I'd leave whatever specimens that do make it to the US to go to experienced hobbyists only. They are not simple to keep and breed successfully. S. subspinipes are relatively common and still get large. Also, they don't cost 200-400 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

